# Goku vs Superman. Who would win?



## KingoftheRing (May 30, 2013)

I think Goku would destroy him, but what do you think?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Goku obv.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know how strong Goku is as a SSJG, but at SSJ4 Superman would slap Goku around like Goku was Superman Jr. Fact is, Superman at his peak is worlds faster and stronger than Goku. Goku's only advantages would be his techniques like Instant Transmission and Energy Blast. Goku's Spirit Bomb or Kamehameha would kill Superman,but Goku would need a clever way to pull it off. I think Goku could win, if both fighters understood each other's limits. I think Goku is the superior strategist and fighter despite Superman's far superior intelligence, with that being said, Goku could win, but he has the odds stacked against him.

I mean the second Goku finds out Superman's strength (the sun) Goku could easily exploit that knowledge...but, he'd have a very hard time even surviving to that point.

In conclusion, Superman would win if it was a random encounter and if both were at their peak (excluding SSJG). Goku, would probably win if Superman wasn't full strength or if Goku knew of and decided to exploit Superman's weaknesses and strengths.

Check it:





As logical as it gets.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

once you understand perfectly well that Superman is a gnostic solar Logos who represents self-renewal, a Krishna-like salvation figure of unlimited benevolence, and a transhumanist idealization of anthropomorphic gradeure, the answer becomes pretty obvious. Superman!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't know anything about superman so it's Goku by default. Especially if he's got a sensu bean.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Superman is as strong as he needs to be. No contest.

And I _like_ Goku.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

What the heck is Goku's powers?


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry but superman would rape goku.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

txsadude said:


> What the heck is Goku's powers?


• Super Saiyan transformations

• Can survive on any planet without a spacesuit.

• His power increases after he recovers from a near-fatal injury.

• Decelerated aging.

• Flight

• Superhuman strength (?)

• Plot armor

• A "pure heart".

To be honest I really don't know who'd win. Sure Goku has that SSJG transformation but I remember reading that Superman uses mental inhibitors to limit his power so he won't "Cause earthquakes just by flexing" or some crap like that. I think I read that on the DC wiki and I'm not really a fan of Superman so I don't know if only a certain incarnation has that or if it's even true.

If it is true, I think Superman could hold his own against SSJG Goku if he removed those inhibitors. IMO the battle will be over who has the stronger plot armor.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Depends on a lot of things really like what universe are they fighting in? In the DBZ universe, humans moving at the speed of light, flying, and shooting beams of pure energy out of their hands isn't all that uncommon, but in the DC universe you'd have to have superpowers or be an alien to be able to do that. Are there any limits? Also, are they fighting to the death or until they just knock each other out? Which version is there because some versions of Superman are stronger and others are weaker.

If I had to go out on a limb I would say Goku.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Assuming non-GT, I will use both characters maximum levels of power for this battle. Pre Crisis Superman vs SS3 Goku post Buu timeskip. I don't really need to explain how powerful Superman is, even mentioning that Superman was unable to beat Flash in a footrace.

So I will focus on Goku. I want to start out by saying, no one knows exactly how powerful SS3 Goku is, as power levels stop being officially tracked after the Frieza saga, where Goku is stated to have a PL of 150 million. If you want my opinion on how I think his power scales up till the end of GT, you need only look at my sig. I will not attempt to use my fanmade power levels in a matchup like this though.

First, I think it's important to define what a power level is. An ordinary human has a power level of 5. It takes 27 PSI to crack open a human skull. In the first episode of Dragonball, Goku has a power level of 10. In that episode he is hit by a car and shot in the head by Bulma. Even a shot from a 9mm gun is over 30,000 PSI. Goku did not even bleed from that shot. The difference of 5 to 10 is a LOT more than double. This trend continues when Master Roshi blows up the moon with a power level of 140. The moon is about an 83rd of the weight of the Earth in mass. That's over 150 sextillion pounds worth of mass destroyed in a single shot. That is less than Pre Crisis Superman has been shown to lift with 1 arm, when he lifted 4 septillion pounds. Even so, it's an important thing to note.

It appears power levels do not scale linearly. It seems that each power level is more significant than the previous. If this pattern continues indefinitely, it's possible Goku is stronger than, or at least as strong as Pre Crisis Superman as early as the first episode of Dragonball z with his power level of over 950. During his fight with Vegeta, Vegeta threatens to blow up the Earth with a power level of 18,000. Some think that is a bluff, I think that would be out of character with Vegeta's personality, but that's another debate entirely.

Anywho, with the way power levels increase in DBZ, by the end of the Frieza saga Goku was likely capable of mass destruction on a galactic scale. Which brings me to my next point. Some will call this next point non-canon in the extreme as this is a movie reference. If you wish to do that, that's your choice. I do believe the movies follow the same "rules" as the anime/manga though. There is actually one power level stated to be higher than SS Frieza saga Goku. According to V-Jump magazing, LSS Broly has a power level of 1.4 billion.

Broly destroys the entire South Galaxy in his movie. That's a rather misleading term though, and probably doesn't mean what you think it does. In real life, a galaxy is 50-100 billion planets. There are about 600 sextillion planets in the observable universe. The South Galaxy in DBZ is not a typical real life galaxy, it is one quarter of the universe. So assuming our universes are the same size, Broly destroyed about 150 sextillion planets in one blast. I believe it's been shown that at higher super saiyan forms, possibly as early as FPSS, Goku is stronger than Broly. As a super saiyan 3, Goku is certainly more powerful than Broly, and super saiyan 3s have been shown to be able to break the laws of reality. So it's likely that SS3 Goku could destroy the universe, maybe even reality itself.

Now to cover speed, this is a fun one. On foot Superman cannot reach lightspeed. The Flash was shown to be faster than Superman in a footrace, as mentioned above. If the Flash ever reaches lightspeed he joins with the speedforce, which he clearly didn't in that race. So he didn't need to even reach lightspeed to beat Superman. Superman appears to be able to fly faster than lightspeed though, as traversing our solar system in a few minutes would require a little more than lightspeed, since the distance from the Earth to the Sun is 7 light minutes.

How fast is Goku though? Well, there's only two good events that you can use to measure speed in DBZ. One is the kamehameha wave from Cooler's Revenge. In about 10 seconds, Goku's kamehameha wave reached from the Earth to the Sun, making it about 50 times faster than the speed of light. Therefore, anyone that can dodge SS1 Goku's kamehameha wave, or even see it, has to be at least 50 times faster than the speed of light. Why is seeing it important? In DBZ, there are many times that the characters move faster than other characters can see. So basically, any villain post SS1 that can keep up with Goku can move at least 50 times faster than lightspeed.

The other case is a little more extreme though. When Vegeta uses The Final Flash against Cell. It's clearly shown that his blast leaves our solar system and explodes on a far away planet/star. The closest planet to our solar system is 10.5 lightyears away. That's 31556926 light seconds. It got there in only 20 seconds, therefore The Final Flash moves at least 1577846.3 times faster than lightspeed. And that was just ascended Super Saiyan Vegeta. Keep in mind perfect Cell saw this attack coming, yet is unable to see SS2 Gohan's movements. And SS3 Goku is obviously far stronger and faster. I don't think Goku would even need to transform to beat Pre Crisis Superman. He could likely kill him with a single finger. To put another nail in the coffin though, let's talk about fighting skills.

Goku is a world champion martial artist that continuously trains to better himself. Many times he has fought evenly with beings of similar or greater power. There is a time when Pre Crisis Superman loses his powers. During this time he has a boxing match with Muhammad Ali. Superman loses without landing a single blow, due to his lack of fighting skill. He has been trained in martial arts by Batman, but he is no world class fighter. Superman is also not used to actually fighting an equal or more powerful opponent at faster than light speeds.

If Goku's power level increases at the same rate till the end of DBGT as it does till the end of the Frieza saga, as a SS4 Goku would have a PL of roughly 939 Quinoctogintillion. For reference that is a 260 digit number. A PL of 14,600 is required to destroy an earth sized planet. There are about 2 nonillion earths worth of mass in the universe. That means SS4 Goku can destroy the universe about 32 Octosexagintillion times over. 

Goku is a God /thread 

come at me


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

You wrote all that crap, yet don't even mention Super Saiyan God Goku, which is canon and way more powerful than ssj4 was. SSG is literally the more powerful thing in the universe. It could basically beat Omega Shenron with a finger.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I like Goku but... I'm thinking maybe Superman? I don't really think Goku's all that indestructible as he's died numerous times, but... I really don't know. I'll just say Superman for now, it could go either way though~ xD


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Goku of course, this person thinks Superman wins, he is wrong, but it's pretty good, he must be American


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cell, Piccolo and Raditz killed him so superman should be able to.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I don't care about who'd win, Goku is by the far the most awsome.

One can easier respect someone who have had to gain all his powers from scratch, and who literally breaks all the bones in his body several times. Fights with his heart so hard that one can nearly feel the inspiration to workout in real life, just watching these "silly" cartoons.

Superman just kind of gets better and better without any real reason why. He seems lazy in comparison, but alas, I have'nt really followed him through, so maybe I am biased.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

Goku is a whiny pure heart *****. Goku seemingly has to power up where as Superman is just full on powerful and I dont think Goku would have any chance of powering up before he is dismembered.

someone had this argument about Superman / Hulk saying Hulk gets stronger the more angry he gets, the closer to death he is etc. He wouldnt be alot to get "NEAR death, he would just be dead full stop.

plus goku's hair is retarded and flying on a cloud is ball bags.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ksatria said:


> Assuming non-GT, I will use both characters maximum levels of power for this battle. Pre Crisis Superman vs SS3 Goku post Buu timeskip. I don't really need to explain how powerful Superman is, even mentioning that Superman was unable to beat Flash in a footrace.
> 
> So I will focus on Goku. I want to start out by saying, no one knows exactly how powerful SS3 Goku is, as power levels stop being officially tracked after the Frieza saga, where Goku is stated to have a PL of 150 million. If you want my opinion on how I think his power scales up till the end of GT, you need only look at my sig. I will not attempt to use my fanmade power levels in a matchup like this though.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good argument...but flawed. Let's take the kamehameha wave used against Broly and Cooler reference...you are assuming the time to travel is that of what was seen on the show. That's not solid evidence. An act of strength is one thing, but speed in tv shows and movies aren't defined until the writers say so (not by actual time). The only time I know of in which speed of an attack in DBZ was truly measured was Piccolos Special Beam Cannon against Raditz..excuse me for not having an official reference, but if memory serves me correctly..Piccolo's SBC is faster than Goku's kamehameha and moves only at the speed of light. Sure, you could assume Goku's move got faster, but exactly how fast is unsure and thus that point holds no weight.

Also, Goku could destroy planets very early on in DBZ and so he's almost always had the ability to completely obliterate Superman (with an energy/ki attack)...that's never been a question. The question is "Can he hit Superman with one?" So all the power level stuff means nothing...we need solid evidence of Goku's physical strength, speed, and abilities. Even if Goku had enough energy to destroy the universe...how would he do that?? He doesn't have an attack that can do that unless he blows himself up Majin Vegeta style. Is Goku going to spirit bomb a planet or the sun and the collateral damage destroys the universe? No..because Goku must learn new or evolved moves that best utilize his abilities..and a 100x kamehameha won't be destroying the universe or at least we don't know it would because we don't know how strong that attack specifically is. 100x isn't evidence enough because we don't know the base strength.

Lastly, Broly DID NOT destroy an entire Galaxy in one blast. That would completely contradict the rest of his movies...what blast did he perform? Why didn't he do it against Goku and the Z Fighters when he wanted to kill them on New Vegeta? Sure, maybe the movies showed stuff blowing up, but that could have just been an illustration..DBZ does that all the time. Unless the writers explicitly say "Broly blew it up in one blast" or until you see Broly blowing it up...it's just a big assumption on your part. That means more of that Power Level stuff is invalid. And don't even say "Broly likes playing with his food"...the point still stands..Broly never demonstrated such power...you only assume he did thanks to seeing what appeared to be a galaxy blowing up in the movies...maybe the Galaxy did blow up...but we don't know how.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

It depends on a couple of things are Gokus powers magic based? Are they on a planet with a yellow sun?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Goku! I love DBZ and never watched or cared for superman so. But if you asked Batman vs Goku... my heart would be torn.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Cronos said:


> • Super Saiyan transformations
> 
> • Can survive on any planet without a spacesuit.
> 
> ...


Oh ok.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Theologic said:


> That's a pretty good argument...but flawed. Let's take the kamehameha wave used against Broly and Cooler reference...you are assuming the time to travel is that of what was seen on the show. That's not solid evidence. An act of strength is one thing, but speed in tv shows and movies aren't defined until the writers say so (not by actual time). The only time I know of in which speed of an attack in DBZ was truly measured was Piccolos Special Beam Cannon against Raditz..excuse me for not having an official reference, but if memory serves me correctly..Piccolo's SBC is faster than Goku's kamehameha and moves only at the speed of light. Sure, you could assume Goku's move got faster, but exactly how fast is unsure and thus that point holds no weight.
> 
> Also, Goku could destroy planets very early on in DBZ and so he's almost always had the ability to completely obliterate Superman (with an energy/ki attack)...that's never been a question. The question is "Can he hit Superman with one?" So all the power level stuff means nothing...we need solid evidence of Goku's physical strength, speed, and abilities. Even if Goku had enough energy to destroy the universe...how would he do that?? He doesn't have an attack that can do that unless he blows himself up Majin Vegeta style. Is Goku going to spirit bomb a planet or the sun and the collateral damage destroys the universe? No..because Goku must learn new or evolved moves that best utilize his abilities..and a 100x kamehameha won't be destroying the universe or at least we don't know it would because we don't know how strong that attack specifically is. 100x isn't evidence enough because we don't know the base strength.
> 
> Lastly, Broly DID NOT destroy an entire Galaxy in one blast. That would completely contradict the rest of his movies...what blast did he perform? Why didn't he do it against Goku and the Z Fighters when he wanted to kill them on New Vegeta? Sure, maybe the movies showed stuff blowing up, but that could have just been an illustration..DBZ does that all the time. Unless the writers explicitly say "Broly blew it up in one blast" or until you see Broly blowing it up...it's just a big assumption on your part. That means more of that Power Level stuff is invalid. And don't even say "Broly likes playing with his food"...the point still stands..Broly never demonstrated such power...you only assume he did thanks to seeing what appeared to be a galaxy blowing up in the movies...maybe the Galaxy did blow up...but we don't know how.


Mate I would love to get into a debate with you but in my defense it was just a simple copy pasta (was bored out of my mind on my part lol) and I'd have to re watch the whole episodes of DBZ with the "fillers" to be able to come up with a decent argument to battle this case. It's been a good few years since I last watched it and in regards to Superman...

Superman not even once
Also unaware of SSJG, will watch the movie when I have more time on my hands.

I will try to read your argument after my return to SAS and I apologise for simply wasting your time typing out that Great Wall of China (I do appreciate how you are able to utter your thoughts regarding this matter in an extravagant effort and manner).
If you're wondering where the copy pasta first originated, this could be it:

http://www.mmo-champion.com/threads/1075085-Who-wins-the-fight-Super-man-or-Son-Goku!/page2

I'm a cheeky **** I know. :teeth

Sincerely,

Doggy brah


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Goku!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Let's face it, superman can call batman and by that point any adversary is screwed. TBH ive never really watched DBZ.


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 28, 2013)

Theologic said:


> I don't know how strong Goku is as a SSJG, but at SSJ4 Superman would slap Goku around like Goku was Superman Jr. Fact is, Superman at his peak is worlds faster and stronger than Goku. Goku's only advantages would be his techniques like Instant Transmission and Energy Blast. Goku's Spirit Bomb or Kamehameha would kill Superman,but Goku would need a clever way to pull it off. I think Goku could win, if both fighters understood each other's limits. I think Goku is the superior strategist and fighter despite Superman's far superior intelligence, with that being said, Goku could win, but he has the odds stacked against him.
> 
> I mean the second Goku finds out Superman's strength (the sun) Goku could easily exploit that knowledge...but, he'd have a very hard time even surviving to that point.
> 
> ...


What? What kind of a stupid answer is that!?

Goku as SSJ1 would beat Superman.

Goku can summon energy from the entire universe into a spirit bomb ffs. Superman is so limited!

People need to wise the fk up.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ksatria said:


> Mate I would love to get into a debate with you but in my defense it was just a simple copy pasta (was bored out of my mind on my part lol) and I'd have to re watch the whole episodes of DBZ with the "fillers" to be able to come up with a decent argument to battle this case. It's been a good few years since I last watched it and in regards to Superman...
> 
> Superman not even once
> Also unaware of SSJG, will watch the movie when I have more time on my hands.
> ...


I figured as much, it's all good lol and thanks.



Nutcase said:


> What? What kind of a stupid answer is that!?
> 
> Goku as SSJ1 would beat Superman.
> 
> ...


lol nah man. Goku wouldn't be able charge up an attack if Superman didn't want him to. Besides Goku doesn't need all that energy to defeat Superman, that's overkill.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

galacticsenator said:


> Let's face it, superman can call batman and by that point any adversary is screwed. TBH ive never really watched DBZ.


batman sucks, you should start watching DBZ


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

If Goku grunts and postures long enough, he can beat anyone, no matter how silly it might seem.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

My Little Ponies,where are you?!? Slaughter them ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

They wouldn't fight.
They both fight for justice, not against it.

Superman's abilities have never been fully fleshed out as well as they could have been.

And Goku is based off of Sun WuKong, so that makes him really cheap, haha. Not to mention Goku could even have Superman influences, they're origin stories are scarily similar.

They just wouldn't fight.
So it's just an opinion based answer, and I love them both so I cannot so who would win.


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 28, 2013)

Theologic said:


> I figured as much, it's all good lol and thanks.
> 
> lol nah man. Goku wouldn't be able charge up an attack if Superman didn't want him to. Besides Goku doesn't need all that energy to defeat Superman, that's overkill.


WHAT? That only because of the dramatic setup - goku can Kamehameha in an instant and repel superman with his energy.

Listen, guys; Superman relies on physical strength and limitations of the physical Universe. Goku can Instantly transmit himself into other worlds, unleash energies that can destroy planets and has a fist of fury not seen before.

Superman should stick to writing newspaper articles.

Jeez; Raditz would beat Superman - Dedora would beat superman. EVEN FKN QUEE CAN BEAT SUPERMAN, AND VEGETA PUNCHED HIM N THE GUT AND KILLED HIM.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nutcase said:


> WHAT? That only because of the dramatic setup - goku can Kamehameha in an instant and repel superman with his energy.
> 
> Listen, guys; Superman relies on physical strength and limitations of the physical Universe. Goku can Instantly transmit himself into other worlds, unleash energies that can destroy planets and has a fist of fury not seen before.
> 
> ...


Superman is 9 times faster than the speed of light, can hear everything on Earth , and is strong enough to move planets. He is formidable. Like I said before, Goku has the potential to beat Superman, but the odds are stacked against him. You mentioned Goku using the Spirit Bomb, and that DOES require him to spend a long time charging it up. Even if Goku could charge a smaller attack instantly..he would have a very hard time hitting him. Superman can fly 3x fatser than anyone even in DBGT and is worlds stronger too. Goku stands a chance, but you are just talking nonsense when you claim Raditz, Dedoria, and Qui could stomp Superman lol. Do you know anything about Superman? I don't think you do.


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

Superman. He is superior above all man! That's why he is called superman


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

can goku make the earth revolve in reverse way like what superman did so he can take back time ?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Superman would stick goku's head in his *** and fart him out of Existence


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

To be honest, the 'who would win' debates are largely futile. Any fictional character is as powerful as the writer wants him or her to be. For example, it's been implied by some writers that Plastic Man, who is usually just comic relief in DC comics, is actually the most powerful member of the Justice League. Most writers, however, just treat Plastic Man like a feeble goofball.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want to compare live action movies, I'm going to go with Superman.

As for animation, I want to say Goku. Goku can't really die, so he'd have plenty of chances to come back stronger and find a way to win unless Superman was an anticlimactic jerk and destroyed all the dragon balls.


----------



## KingoftheRing (May 30, 2013)

noscreenname said:


> It depends on a couple of things are Gokus powers magic based? Are they on a planet with a yellow sun?


Why would Goku's powers need to be magic based? Let's say they are fighting in the hyperbolic time chamber.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Theologic said:


> Superman is 9 times faster than the speed of light, can hear everything on Earth , and is strong enough to move planets. He is formidable. Like I said before, Goku has the potential to beat Superman, but the odds are stacked against him. You mentioned Goku using the Spirit Bomb, and that DOES require him to spend a long time charging it up. Even if Goku could charge a smaller attack instantly..he would have a very hard time hitting him. Superman can fly 3x fatser than anyone even in DBGT and is worlds stronger too. Goku stands a chance, but you are just talking nonsense when you claim Raditz, Dedoria, and Qui could stomp Superman lol. Do you know anything about Superman? I don't think you do.


He doesn't seem to know what Superman is capable of in his Prime (iirc). Even I know this fact and I hardly have any recollection of the timeline involving Superman, it's been a long while.


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

Goku.

goku has the powrr to grow in strength where superman does not. If he uses this power carefully he cant lose.


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

These two are actually almost impossible to compare, both writers have added to much bs, which makes this fight imcomparable. But back to topic, both have the ability to destroy one another, so I say draw.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Which version of Supes? There are near omnipotent versions that will curb stomp Goku like Cosmic Armor Superman or Superman Prime 1M. Besides, it takes 40 episodes for Goku to carry out his monologue before he can attack. Just about any Supes will spank him silly in that time.


----------



## ronki23 (Apr 14, 2013)

Goku 

Master Roshi destroyed the Moon with a full power Kamehameha and Piccolo did the same with only one hand. Raditz goes around blocking those attacks

Vegeta then comes along and threatens to blow up the Earth but Goku beats Vegeta's attack with one even more powerful than Vegeta's (which means both can survive those attacks as Goku's attack hit Vegeta).

Frieza then goes around blowing up planets with one finger with a fraction of his true power. Frieza at a fraction of his power is more than 20x Vegeta and his true form is literally hundreds of times more powerful than this

Goku is much,much stronger than Frieza


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Goku o.o


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There's a video about it, but it was pretty much completely biased.

I mean, I love Supes as much as the next guy, but really, really powerful isn't actually quite anime powerful, it seems.

In a contest of brute strength, Supes may win, but Goku has ki on his side, and enough of it to destroy entire solar systems. Modern era superman just isn't on that level.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Goku DUH.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Goku wins.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My money's on Goku. Superman would have a hard time handling Piccolo at his peak.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> My money's on Goku. Superman would have a hard time handling Piccolo at his peak.


Exactly.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

I like DBZ more than Superman....but I know what Superman is capable of. so Superman.

To be honest they would probably be friends. Goku in the Justice league would be hilarious.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Goku! That Deathbattle video was one sided for Superman. While Superman got basically everything from the comics, Goku was nerfed and giving selective things. Goku wins plain and simple.


----------

